# Alchemierezepte



## preacher (24. November 2008)

Morgen zusammen,

Woher kann man noch Rezepte bekommen, außer vom Lehrer?
Die paar Rezepte die der so anbietet is ja net gerade der Burner.
Mein Char is immo auf LvL 73, er hat Burg Utgarde und Nexus schon mehrmals von innen gesehen, und trotzdem hab ich nirgends auch nur einen Drop für Alchimie gehabt.
Is das nur Pech, oder droppt wirklich so wenig beim Questen/ Ini ?
Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit Mats gegen Rezepte einzutauschen, so wie zb beim Lederer?

Gruß Preacher


p.s.: Das man noch was neues beim Transmutieren von Titan oder durch diese 7Tage - Geschichte lernen kann is mir bereits bekannt.


----------



## Chimpanzee (24. November 2008)

ich bin mittlerweile 78 und habe auch noch keine alchimierezepte droppen gesehen. das war aber schon in bc genauso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grandmastr (24. November 2008)

lvl 80 und noch keine Rezepte droppen sehen aber es gibt ab Skill 400 eine Fähigkeit zum erlernen von neuen Rezepten, "Forschung von Nordend" oder so, kA wie das genau heißt. 7 Tage CD und kostet viele Mats...


----------



## Traxda (24. November 2008)

Ja, Forschung von Nordend scheint ganz gut zu sein. Habe es gestern mal ausprobiert und kam als Entdeckung "Elixier der Präzision" heraus ( Kampfelixier mit +45 Trefferwertung ), sowie als Zugabe noch 3 Zufallselixiere ( in meinem Fall, die mit +58 Zaubermacht ). Mal schauen was nach Ablauf des Cooldown dann als nächstes herausspringt.


----------



## grandmastr (24. November 2008)

Hab Trank des verrückten Alchemisten erforscht. Ist so lala...brachte bisher immer 500 Tempowertung bei tests und somit mir als tankbärchen relativ wenig. Ist aber glücklicherweise sehr günstig mit Goldklee herstellbar und so konnte ich recht gut skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimpanzee (24. November 2008)

Elixier der Präzision kam auch bei meiner bisher einzigen forschung. morgen kann ich glaube ich wieder weiter forschen. mal sehen ob was gescheites dabei rum kommt!


----------



## Lootus (25. November 2008)

Bei mir kam "Elexier der mächtigen Verteidigung" raus.


----------



## Sch1llman (25. November 2008)

grandmastr schrieb:


> Hab Trank des verrückten Alchemisten erforscht. Ist so lala...brachte bisher immer 500 Tempowertung bei tests und somit mir als tankbärchen relativ wenig. Ist aber glücklicherweise sehr günstig mit Goldklee herstellbar und so konnte ich recht gut skillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gibt´s davon ne neuauflage? oder ist das das gleiche, wie aus BC (kostet 2 zottelkappe, macht 1650-2750 hp und mana + zufälliges elixier).

ich hatte btw elixier des schutzes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bruceridon (27. November 2008)

Andere BErufe ham tolle entchnts und wir ham 25 rezepte beim lehrer und alle 7 tage ne forschung.... Nichtml epische alchisteine =(


----------



## ulli1978 (27. November 2008)

hmm ich bglaub ich bin zu blöd bin ja auch alchie aber was meint ihr denn mit erforscht? wo erforscht ihr die für schnelle hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## nalcarya (27. November 2008)

... omg die Steine sind nur blau und nicht lila, wir werden alle sterben!!!!1111einself

1.) sind die Trinkets auch in blau recht gut 
2.) haben Alchies Mixology bekommen (passive Fähigkeit wodurch Elixiere/Flasks die man selbst beherrscht doppelte Haltbarkeit haben... besonders bei Flasks echt genial)
3.) ist das Addon grad mal 2 Wochen draußen... da kommt mit Sicherheit noch einiges an Zeug dazu (vllt sogar neue epische Alchisteine)

Also wie immer: abwarten & Tee trinken bevor man rumjammert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (27. November 2008)

need epic alchistein! xD


----------



## Traxda (27. November 2008)

ulli1978 schrieb:


> hmm ich bglaub ich bin zu blöd bin ja auch alchie aber was meint ihr denn mit erforscht? wo erforscht ihr die für schnelle hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar



Also, wenn du Alchi-Fertigkeit 400 hast, kannst du beim Alchi-Lehrer ein Rezept erwerben "Alchemistische Forschung Nordends". Diese entdeckt dann bei Anwendung, mit einem Cooldown von 7 Tagen, zufällig ein neues Alchi-Rezept.
Um es anzuwenden benötigst du: 12x Goldklee, 12x Schlangenzunge, 4x Talandras Rose, 4x Tigerlilie und 4x verzauberte Phiole.
Ich hoffe, die Erklärung reicht soweit um dir zu helfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimpanzee (27. November 2008)

Traxda schrieb:


> Also, wenn du Alchi-Fertigkeit 400 hast, kannst du beim Alchi-Lehrer ein Rezept erwerben "Alchemistische Forschung Nordends". Diese entdeckt dann bei Anwendung, mit einem Cooldown von 7 Tagen, zufällig ein neues Alchi-Rezept.
> Um es anzuwenden benötigst du: 12x Goldklee, 12x Schlangenzunge, 4x Talandras Rose, 4x Tigerlilie und 4x verzauberte Phiole.
> Ich hoffe, die Erklärung reicht soweit um dir zu helfen.
> 
> ...


Wenn das nicht helfen sollte, dann kann mit an 100% grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts helfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich hab gerade geforscht und es kam Trank des Verrückten Alchemisten raus ab Skill 400.


----------



## Spittykovski (28. November 2008)

Diese Northrend Forschung ist wirklich genial. Die mat kosten find ich lächerlich, das ist wirklich nicht viel und man bekommt dadurch ein Rezept + entsprechend 2-3 Tränke. 
Das ist völlig ok.
Hab jetzt beim ersten mal den Lichtblitztrank erforscht (+ 50 Tempowertung).

Viel mehr würdm ich eine Liste interessieren, wo alle erforschbaren Tränke aufgelistet sind.


----------



## DaniL (29. November 2008)

Bei mir ist beim 2. mal jetzt :

ELixier des mächtigen Magierbluts geprocct!

Genial......in BC hab ich ewig lang nach dem vorgänger Rezept warten müssen und dann musste ich es mir doch im AH kaufen!

so nebenbei hat es 24 MP5!


----------



## Safirith (29. November 2008)

passt zwar net ganz rein, aber kann mir wer sagen wo ich in der valgarde den alchi lehrer finde?


----------



## ulli1978 (30. November 2008)

Traxda schrieb:


> Also, wenn du Alchi-Fertigkeit 400 hast, kannst du beim Alchi-Lehrer ein Rezept erwerben "Alchemistische Forschung Nordends". Diese entdeckt dann bei Anwendung, mit einem Cooldown von 7 Tagen, zufällig ein neues Alchi-Rezept.
> Um es anzuwenden benötigst du: 12x Goldklee, 12x Schlangenzunge, 4x Talandras Rose, 4x Tigerlilie und 4x verzauberte Phiole.
> Ich hoffe, die Erklärung reicht soweit um dir zu helfen.
> 
> ...



Super danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Amontherion (2. Dezember 2008)

Also 4 Rezepte droppen und zwar die Ressi-Tränke(Feuer, Frost, Natur, Schatten) und zwar alle in Eiskrone. Klar ist das jetzt nix alltäglich gebrauchtes, aber egal. Was die für nen Skill brauchen weiß ich jetzt nit, weil ich der erst gefarmt habe, als ich schon 450 hatte. Dropprate ist aber ganz OK sollte sich 1 bis 1,5 Stunden Zeit holen dann müssten normal alle droppen.


----------



## Auxillion (3. Dezember 2008)

kannst du auch sagen wo die genau droppen?


----------



## Amontherion (3. Dezember 2008)

geh in die buffeddatenbank bei Alchirezpte, da sind die 4 aufgeführt, mit Koordinaten und Punkten auf der karte und auch welche Mobs sie droppen


----------



## Benzene (12. Januar 2009)

Die Widerstandstränke sind ab 400


----------



## SirCire (21. Januar 2009)

Astrales Öl:
Benutzen: Ihr werdet 5 Minuten lang transparent.

Jetzt natürlich die Frage "Welchen nutzen hat das Zeug?" 
Vielleicht für PVP? So ne Art Mini - Stealth für alle? Soll das so ne Art Mini-Aggro reduce sein? Erinnert mich vom aussehen so ein bisschen an mein Verblassen als Priester... aber ansonsten kA was ich mit dem rezept soll.. 
Reines Skillitem? um nach oben zu kommen?
Andere Meinungen?


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2009)

Ich tippe auf Funitem.


----------



## SirCire (24. Januar 2009)

habs gefunden... ist zutat davon ... brauch man 3 mal...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

